# found a new way to feed my SAE



## Aqua Jon (Apr 8, 2010)

:lol:

SAEhandfed.mp4 Video by j43 | Photobucket

Hope that works, i will try youtube if this doesnt, the video quality is terrible compressed anyhow :-? sorry for that, looks amazing on the phone.


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

This is sooo cool. Do you have algae on your hands? LOL
Right after I watched your video, I stuck my hand in the tank (with 9 SAE's). They came close, but no one touched my hand.....


----------



## Aqua Jon (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha it is. He is a trusting little sucker! I'm not sure if I do but there is a chance. Anytime my hand is in the tank now he is right there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

